# Driver Update: Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm not very good with the mechanics of a computer and everything, all I really know if information about things on the interent. So yes, I am a newbie. Anyway, where can I download the latest/best driver for a Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller? Thanks a *ton*!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then select the version of Windows that you're using.


----------

